# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Concrete Pond GO

## luki

THE TANIGUCHI CONCRETE POND GO:
Taniguchi: Ini Hajatan Saya
Inilah GO yang dipersembahkan sebagai pengganti  2nd Feikoi Grow Out 2010: The Battle of Goyonke: http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...tle-of-Goyonke
Youichi Taniguchi bereaksi cepat ketika mendengar musibah yang terjadi di Feikoi Centre pada bulan Maret lalu. Ketika itu seluruh koi  koi peserta 2nd Feikoi Grow Out 2010: The Battle of Goyonke mati mendadak, yang belakangan diketahui dari hasil lab ada kandungan arsenik pada air kolam. Taniguchi langsung mengumumkan akan mengganti seluruh koi dengan koi lain yang kualitasnya sama baik atau di atasnya.
Taniguchi bukan hanya mengganti tetapi juga menyediakan salah satu kolam semennya untuk memindahkan kegiatan ini dari Bandung ke Hiroshima. Untuk mencegah peristiwa yang sama katanya ketika itu. Setelah beberapa bulan berselang,  Taniguchi menepati janjinya. Koi  koi pengganti keluar dari kolam dalam simpanannya. Dia bukan hanya mengganti dengan kualitas yang lebih baik dan menyediakan salah satu fasilitasnya untuk membesarkan koi ini tetapi secara khusus memilih sendiri koi  koi yang akan diikutsertakan dalam kegiatan GO. Tidak ada yang bisa menolaknya Ini Hajatan Saya katanya menegaskan.
Maka ketika kita melihat koi  koi pilihannya, sebagian dari kita akan mengernyitkan dahi. Kualitasnya sungguh tidak perlu diragukan, tetapi polanya terutama pada sanke jauh dari bayangan kita. Taniguchi tetap pada pendiriannya, dia hanya ingin berbagi bagaimana memilih koi potensial. Dia pernah mengejutkan ketika pilihannya diabaikan dan ternyata koi malang yang tercampakan itu berhasil merenggut tahta Adult Champion pada All Japan Koi Show 2010 lalu. Kini dia bersiap memberi kejutan dan berharap penggemarnya tidak mengalami kekecewan yang sama.
Bagi Anda penggemar Taniguchi, bersiaplah menantikan kejutan baru ala Taniguchi Koi Farm!! 

PENYELENGGARA:
Taniguchi Koi Farm

TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. GO berlangsung sekitar 6 (enam) bulan selama periode awal Juni hingga Oktober 2010 
2. GO ini dimaksudkan sebagai GO pengganti 2nd Feikoi Grow Out 2010: The Battle of Goyonke 
3. Koi akan dibesarkan di Hiroshima Jepang dalam fasilitas milik Taniguchi Koi Farm di kota Hiroshima
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 


PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


SPESIFIKASI KOI
Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Kohaku & Sanke dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

Kohaku
Tanggal Lahir 	: 2009
Ukuran 		: 20 cm
Breeder 	: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan 	: Hyakushiki, 93 cm
Jumlah 		: 57 ekor

Sanke
Tanggal Lahir 	: 2009
Ukuran 		: 20cm
Breeder 	: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan 	: Umenishiki, 82 cm
Jumlah 		: 55 ekor


KOLAM
Kegiatan ini akan memanfaatkan dua buah kolam yang berbeda, masing  masing untuk varietas Kohaku dan Sanke. Volume masing  masing kolam 30 Ton.


PAKAN & SUPLEMEN
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up 


GARANSI
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


AGENDA
02/06/10  03/06/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
04/06/10  14/06/10, Pemilihan Putaran Pertama
14/06/10  01/10/10, Periode Pemilihan Putaran Kedua
01/03/09  01/10/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
01/10/10  08/10/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
09/10/10  31/10/10, Pengiriman Koi ke Indonesia


TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI

Pemilihan koi dilakukan dengan dua putaran berikut: 

Putaran Pertama: 
Putaran Pertama diperuntukan bagi partisipan yang telah memilih pada 2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010: The Battle of Goyonke dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
 1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 4 Juni 2010 pada pukul 12.00 waktu server dan ditutup tanggal 14 Juni 2010 pada pukul 11.59 waktu server 
2. Pemilihan dilakukan sesuai urutan booking pada 2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010 untuk masing  masing varietas Kohaku dan Sanke
3. Setelah urutan Kohaku dan Sanke selesai mengambil pilihan, selanjutnya pemilih showa dan shiro mendapatkan kesempatan untuk memilih sanke dan kohaku berdasarkan first come first serve
4. Bila selama tenggang waktu 3 jam sejak gilirannya tiba, partisipan belum memilih maka partisipan di bawahnya berhak mengambil giliran memilih. Selanjutnya partisipan yang gilirannya terlewati setiap saat dapat melakukan pilihan terhadap koi yang belum terpilih
5. Apabila karena sesuatu hal partisipan tidak dapat melakukan pemilihan secara langsung, yang bersangkutan berhak meminta pihak ketiga untuk melakukan pilihan tetapi tanggung jawab ada di pihak ketiga yang melakukan pilihan
6. Apabila hingga putaran pertama selesai masih ada partisipan yang belum memilih, maka yang bersangkutan masih bisa memilih pada putaran kedua berdasarkan ketentuan yang berlaku pada putaran kedua
7. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi atau nomor koi.
8. Bagi peserta 2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010 diperkenankan untuk tidak memilih dan berhak atas pengembalian dana apabila telah melakukan pembayaran
9. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

Putaran Kedua: 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua. Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung dan menggunakan metode First Come First Serve  dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai sejak tanggal 14 Juni 2010, pukul 12.00 waktu server hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


HARGA KOI 

1. Harga koi pada putaran pertama sesuai dengan harga 2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010 ditambah ongkos kirim ke Indonesia senilai 1.500.000/ekor
2. Harga koi pada putaran kedua ditetapkan Rp 8,500,000 per ekor sudah termasuk ongkos kirim ke Indonesia 


PEMBAYARAN:
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil.
2. Pembayaran tunai akan mendapatkan cash discount sebesar 5%
3. Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). Pembayaran Pertama, 50%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua
4. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname di forum dan kode koi. 
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai atau transfer ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Ujung menteng
A/C No. 624 0446 055
a/n Mustika dewi


JURI
Youichi Taniguchi


TATA CARA PENJURIAN

Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Juara I masing  masing varietas akan bertanding memperrebutkan gelar grand champion & reserve grand champion

Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


HADIAH

Grand Champion: 
Selain mendapat 1 ekor koi sebagai juara I di varietasnya, peraih gelar Grand Champion akan mendapat voucher belanja di Feikoi Center senilai Rp 3,000,000 (tiga juta rupiah)

Reserve Grand Champion: 
Selain mendapat 1 ekor koi sebagai juara I di varietasnya, peraih gelar Reserve Grand Champion akan mendapat voucher belanja di Feikoi Center senilai Rp 2,000,000 (dua juta rupiah)

Best Tategoi I & 2:
Mendapatkan voucher belanja di Feikoi Center, masing  masing senilai Rp 1.000.000


FEE
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi


LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## Soegianto

trims pak ...fotonya blm................
buat para peserta go goyonke bs menghub sy di 081399119933 or 0811151696 tks

----------


## luki

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :

----------


## luki

UMENISHIKI SANKE :

----------


## luki

Sesuai dari hasil Rekpan Terakhir di :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Goyonke/page10

daftar peserta nya adalah :

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 
2. Ajik, 
3. Rasito, 
4. Sunardi, 
5. Dani Wahyu, 
6. James, 
7. Deckyong, 
8. Iyos, 
9. Bony, 
10. Mrbunta, 
11. Eno TB, 
12. Koi Koi, 
13. Benny Taslim, 
14. Benny Taslim, 
15. Attar, 
16. Rasito, 
17. Rasito, 
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU 
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Rasito, 
4. Dani P, 
5. Dani P, 
6. Helmy, 
7. Sunardi, 
8. Anggit, 
9. James, 
10. Ayi Wiratman, 
11. Ayi Wiratman, 
12. Danu Chivas, 
13. Tommi Lebang, 
14. Iyos, 
15. Mrbunta, 
16. Bony, 
17. Erick Tohir, 
18. Iggy, 


SHOWA 
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki, 
2. Ajik, 
3. Benny Taslim, 
4. Benny Taslim, 
5. Sunardi, 
6, Robby Iwan, 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 
8. Rahmat, 


OMOSAKO SHIRO 
 " Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai  " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Andi, 
4. Andi, 
5. Andi, 

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "

----------


## luki

Pak Soegi.....
tolong di bantu untuk menghubungi / memberitahu para peserta " Kloter Pertama", mengenai tanggal dan jadwal pemilihan.....mengingat mungkin masih ada peserta yang belum sempat ikut migrasi ke forum baru ini...... 
agar tidak terjadi hal hal yang tidak di inginkan .....

----------


## Setan koi

> Pak Soegi.....
> tolong di bantu untuk menghubungi / memberitahu para peserta " Kloter Pertama", mengenai tanggal dan jadwal pemilihan.....mengingat mungkin masih ada peserta yang belum sempat ikut migrasi ke forum baru ini...... 
> agar tidak terjadi hal hal yang tidak di inginkan .....


 Muantab Om luki  :Thumb:

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi.....
> tolong di bantu untuk menghubungi / memberitahu para peserta " Kloter Pertama", mengenai tanggal dan jadwal pemilihan.....mengingat mungkin masih ada peserta yang belum sempat ikut migrasi ke forum baru ini...... 
> agar tidak terjadi hal hal yang tidak di inginkan .....


oke tks sy akan coba koordinasi

----------


## chivas

sukses gan....

----------


## h3ln1k

siap2 cari wangsit neh  ::

----------


## mrbunta

mau tanya om luki
ini saya di urutan 10 utk kohaku, dan 15 utk sanke. jadi bagaimana?
ikut kohaku ato sanke?

----------


## luki

> mau tanya om luki
> ini saya di urutan 10 utk kohaku, dan 15 utk sanke. jadi bagaimana?
> ikut kohaku ato sanke?


ikut sesuai nomor urut di varietas ikan Om....
jadi kalo nomor sebelum nya sdh milih ( no. 9 utk kohaku dan no. 14 utk sanke ).....
baru Om bisa milih.......

----------


## luki

Rekapan Sementara :

daftar peserta nya adalah :

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki,* 46*
2. Ajik, 
3. Rasito, 
4. Sunardi, 
5. Dani Wahyu, 
6. James, 
7. Deckyong, 
8. Iyos, 
9. Bony, 
10. Mrbunta, 
11. Eno TB, 
12. Koi Koi, 
13. Benny Taslim, 
14. Benny Taslim, 
15. Attar, 
16. Rasito, 
17. Rasito, 
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU 
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Rasito, 
4. Dani P, 
5. Dani P, 
6. Helmy, 
7. Sunardi, 
8. Anggit, 
9. James, 
10. Ayi Wiratman, 
11. Ayi Wiratman, 
12. Danu Chivas, 
13. Tommi Lebang, 
14. Iyos, 
15. Mrbunta, 
16. Bony, 
17. Erick Tohir, 
18. Iggy, 


SHOWA 
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki, 
2. Ajik, 
3. Benny Taslim, 
4. Benny Taslim, 
5. Sunardi, 
6, Robby Iwan, 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 
8. Rahmat, 


OMOSAKO SHIRO 
 " Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai  " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Andi, 
4. Andi, 
5. Andi, 

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## h3ln1k

om Benny Taslim, Pak Rasito ama om Dani mana ya?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekapan Sementara :

daftar peserta nya adalah :

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki,* 46*
2. Ajik, *50* 
3. Rasito, 
4. Sunardi, 
5. Dani Wahyu, 
6. James, 
7. Deckyong, 
8. Iyos, 
9. Bony, 
10. Mrbunta, 
11. Eno TB, 
12. Koi Koi, 
13. Benny Taslim, 
14. Benny Taslim, 
15. Attar, 
16. Rasito, 
17. Rasito, 
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU 
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Rasito, 
4. Dani P, 
5. Dani P, 
6. Helmy, 
7. Sunardi, 
8. Anggit, 
9. James, 
10. Ayi Wiratman, 
11. Ayi Wiratman, 
12. Danu Chivas, 
13. Tommi Lebang, 
14. Iyos, 
15. Mrbunta, 
16. Bony, 
17. Erick Tohir, 
18. Iggy, 


SHOWA 
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki, 
2. Ajik, 
3. Benny Taslim, 
4. Benny Taslim, 
5. Sunardi, 
6, Robby Iwan, 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 
8. Rahmat, 


OMOSAKO SHIRO 
 " Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai  " :
1. Benny Taslim, 
2. Rasito, 
3. Andi, 
4. Andi, 
5. Andi, 

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## arungtasik

masih lammmmaaaaaaa

----------


## h3ln1k

yang sanke sekarang gilirannya pak rasito ya?

----------


## Soegianto

aftar peserta nya adalah :

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P,
5. Dani P,
6. Helmy,
7. Sunardi,
8. Anggit,
9. James,
10. Ayi Wiratman,
11. Ayi Wiratman,
12. Danu Chivas,
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

maaf kelamaan silahkan lanjut tks

----------


## Soegianto

sy baru dpt bbm dr pak dani p dia blm bs log in tp lg cari comp lain sebentar akan coba msk
tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya sudah berdiskusi dengan p soegi tentang ongkos kirim koi yang ikut pada putaran pertama ini
Untuk menjamin kepastian besarnya ongkos kirim, maka feikoi menetapkan ongkir fix sebesar Rp 750,000 (+/- 50%)
Bila jumlahnya ternyata di atas jumlah tersebut, kelebihannya akan disubsidi oleh feikoi centre. Bukan begitu pak soegi?

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya sudah berdiskusi dengan p soegi tentang ongkos kirim koi yang ikut pada putaran pertama ini
> Untuk menjamin kepastian besarnya ongkos kirim, maka feikoi menetapkan ongkir fix sebesar Rp 750,000 (+/- 50%)
> Bila jumlahnya ternyata di atas jumlah tersebut, kelebihannya akan disubsidi oleh feikoi centre. Bukan begitu pak soegi?


ya pak ...spt itu....tks

----------


## aura

dani 83 dan 104

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy,
7. Sunardi,
8. Anggit,
9. James,
10. Ayi Wiratman,
11. Ayi Wiratman,
12. Danu Chivas,
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## luki

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi,
8. Anggit,
9. James,
10. Ayi Wiratman,
11. Ayi Wiratman,
12. Danu Chivas,
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit,
9. James,
10. Ayi Wiratman,
11. Ayi Wiratman,
12. Danu Chivas,
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Anggit

permisi ....

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James,
10. Ayi Wiratman,
11. Ayi Wiratman,
12. Danu Chivas,
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,



makasih ..

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James,* pass tdk ikut*
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107 /bukit tinggi
13. Tommi Lebang,
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## arungtasik

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67 ( minta tolong di postingin )
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James,* pass tdk ikut*
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107 /bukit tinggi
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos,
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## arungtasik

*Lanjut gan....*

----------


## iyos

> HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
> Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
> 1. Luki, 46
> 2. Ajik, 50
> 3. Rasito, 13
> 4. Sunardi, 43
> 5. Dani Wahyu,
> 6. James,
> 7. Deckyong,
> ...


hampir telat milihnya..

----------


## iyos

> HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
> Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
> 1. Luki, 46
> 2. Ajik, 50
> 3. Rasito, 13
> 4. Sunardi, 43
> 5. Dani Wahyu,
> 6. James,
> 7. Deckyong,
> ...


salah ke ketik dikohaku...

----------


## h3ln1k

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, *46*
2. Ajik, *50*
3. Rasito, *13*
4. Sunardi, *43*
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony,*pass, tidak ikut*
10. Mrbunta,
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, *106*
2. Rasito, *87*
3. Rasito,*98*
4. Dani P, *83*
5. Dani P, *104*
6. Helmy, *67*
7. Sunardi, *96*
8. Anggit, *105*
9. James, *pass tdk ikut*
10. Ayi Wiratman, *66*
11. Ayi Wiratman, *85*
12. Danu Chivas, *107 /bukit tinggi*
13. Tomi Lebang, *97*
14. Iyos, *90*
15. Mrbunta,
16. Bony,*pass, tidak ikut*
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## h3ln1k

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, *46*
2. Ajik, *50*
3. Rasito, *13*
4. Sunardi, *43*
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony, *pass, tidak ikut*
10. Mrbunta, *pass, tidak ikut*
11. Eno TB,
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, *106*
2. Rasito, *87*
3. Rasito,*98*
4. Dani P, *83*
5. Dani P, *104*
6. Helmy, *67*
7. Sunardi, *96*
8. Anggit, *105*
9. James, *pass tdk ikut*
10. Ayi Wiratman, *66*
11. Ayi Wiratman, *85*
12. Danu Chivas, *107 /bukit tinggi*
13. Tomi Lebang, *97*
14. Iyos, *90*
15. Mrbunta, *pass, tidak ikut*
16. Bony,*pass, tidak ikut*
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Attar

> Sesuai dari hasil Rekpan Terakhir di :
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Goyonke/page10
> 
> daftar peserta nya adalah :
> 
> HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
> Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
> 1. Luki, 
> 2. Ajik, 
> ...



Ikuut Om Mod, Panitias, Nomor 36 ....

----------


## h3ln1k

om attar kan nomer 15 di kohaku jadi nunggu om Dani Wahyu, James, Deckyong, Iyos, Eno TB, Koi Koi, Benny Taslim  ::

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
11. Eno TB, 51
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim,
14. Benny Taslim,
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107 /bukit tinggi
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos, 90
15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,


OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Attar

> om attar kan nomer 15 di kohaku jadi nunggu om Dani Wahyu, James, Deckyong, Iyos, Eno TB, Koi Koi, Benny Taslim


he he he....sorry, sorry...iya neh main nyalip aja yah....sorry baru baca rules nya

----------


## h3ln1k

> he he he....sorry, sorry...iya neh main nyalip aja yah....sorry baru baca rules nya


tingal om koi-koi ama om benny taslim om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ada yg bs bantu nomer hp koi2...?

----------


## Soegianto

buat yg terlewat giliran nya  krn batas waktu kalau sdh bs log in silahkan bs langsung pilih
tks

----------


## Soegianto

update,,,,,,,,,,,,,



> HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
> Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
> 1. Luki, 46
> 2. Ajik, 50
> 3. Rasito, 13
> 4. Sunardi, 43
> 5. Dani Wahyu,
> 6. James,
> 7. Deckyong,
> ...

----------


## dina prima

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
11. Eno TB, 51
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim, 05
14. Benny Taslim, 49
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,
17. Rasito,
18. Tono
19. Tono

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107 /bukit tinggi
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos, 90
15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy,


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,

OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,
9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
11. Eno TB, 51
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim, 05
14. Benny Taslim, 49
15. Attar,
16. Rasito,20
17. Rasito,34
18. Tono pass
19. Tono pass

TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107 /bukit tinggi
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos, 90
15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy, 85


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luki,
2. Ajik,
3. Benny Taslim,
4. Benny Taslim,
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,

OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :
1. Benny Taslim,
2. Rasito,
3. Andi,
4. Andi,
5. Andi,

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "



pemilihan kohaku dan sanke selesai,,,,,,,bs masuk ke step berikutnya utk peserta showa di persilahkan......
buat teman2 yg terlewat krn blm bs posting diperbolehkan msk seketika apabila msh mau ikut di event ini .tks
Silahkan di lanjut......

----------


## Soegianto

info tambahan 
utk putaran putaran showa dan siro dipersilahkan msk ......tks

----------


## dina prima

benny taslim posting showa 2 (dua) ekor dan omosako 1 (satu) ekor ikut ke:
- kohaku 53, 54
- sanke 106

----------


## Soegianto

Pak rasito pengganti siro .....no 38

----------


## luki

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki,* 46*
2. Ajik, *50*
3. Rasito,* 13*
4. Sunardi,* 43*
5. Dani Wahyu,
6. James,*pass tidak ikut*
7. Deckyong,
8. Iyos,*pass tidak ikut*
9. Bony, *pass, tidak ikut*
10. Mrbunta,* pass, tidak ikut*
11. Eno TB,* 51*
12. Koi Koi,
13. Benny Taslim, *05*
14. Benny Taslim,* 49*
15. Attar,*36*
16. Rasito,*20*
17. Rasito, *34*
18. Tono ,* pass tidak ikut*
19. Tono ,* pass tidak ikut*
20. Benny Taslim ,* 53*
21. Benny Taslim ,* 54*
22. Rasito , *38*

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, *106*
2. Rasito, *87*
3. Rasito,*98*
4. Dani P, *83*
5. Dani P, *104*
6. Helmy, *67*
7. Sunardi,* 96*
8. Anggit, *105*
9. James,* pass tdk ikut*
10. Ayi Wiratman,* 66*
11. Ayi Wiratman, *85*
12. Danu Chivas, *107* 
13. Tomi Lebang, *97*
14. Iyos, *90*
15. Mrbunta,* pass, tidak ikut*
16. Bony,*pass, tidak ikut*
17. Erick Tohir,
18. Iggy, *85*
19. Benny Taslim , 


SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luk,  ,* pass tidak ikut*
2. Ajik ,* pass tidak ikut*
5. Sunardi,
6, Robby Iwan,
7. Ayi Wiratman,
8. Rahmat,

OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :

3. Andi, *pass tidak ikut*
4. Andi,*pass tidak ikut*
5. Andi,*pass tidak ikut*

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya "

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Apa bisa diupdate koi - koi yang belum terpilih? Mungkin bisa bikin mudah yang masih mau pilih

----------


## luki

> benny taslim posting showa 2 (dua) ekor dan omosako 1 (satu) ekor ikut ke:
> - kohaku 53, 54
> - sanke 106


Om.....no 106 sudah di pilih sama om di putaran pertama.....
sedangkan ini kan buat yang pengganti shiro......
jadi pilih satu lagi om buat pengganti shiro.....

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pengganti showa , sanke no.86

----------


## Soegianto

update
HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, ?
6. James,pass tidak ikut
7. Deckyong, [pass
8. Iyos,pass tidak ikut
9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
11. Eno TB, 51
12. Koi Koi, ?
13. Benny Taslim, 05
14. Benny Taslim, 49
15. Attar,36
16. Rasito,20
17. Rasito, 34
18. Tono , pass tidak ikut
19. Tono , pass tidak ikut
20. Benny Taslim , 53
21. Benny Taslim , 54
22. Rasito , 38

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos, 90
15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
17. Erick Tohir, ?
18. Iggy, 85
19. Benny Taslim ,
20.sunardi 99
21.robby iwan 86

SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luk, , pass tidak ikut
2. Ajik , pass tidak ikut
7. Ayi Wiratman,pass
8. Rahmat,pass

OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :

3. Andi, pass tidak ikut
4. Andi,pass tidak ikut
5. Andi,pass tidak ikut

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya

----------


## Koi-Koi

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, ?
6. James,pass tidak ikut
7. Deckyong, [pass
8. Iyos,pass tidak ikut
9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
11. Eno TB, 51
12. Koi Koi, 29
13. Benny Taslim, 05
14. Benny Taslim, 49
15. Attar,36
16. Rasito,20
17. Rasito, 34
18. Tono , pass tidak ikut
19. Tono , pass tidak ikut
20. Benny Taslim , 53
21. Benny Taslim , 54
22. Rasito , 38

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. James, pass tdk ikut
10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
12. Danu Chivas, 107
13. Tomi Lebang, 97
14. Iyos, 90
15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
17. Erick Tohir, ?
18. Iggy, 85
19. Benny Taslim ,
20.sunardi 99
21.robby iwan 86

SHOWA
" Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
1. Luk, , pass tidak ikut
2. Ajik , pass tidak ikut
7. Ayi Wiratman,pass
8. Rahmat,pass

OMOSAKO SHIRO
" Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :

3. Andi, pass tidak ikut
4. Andi,pass tidak ikut
5. Andi,pass tidak ikut

" Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya

----------


## Soegianto

koi koi.........pak miss call ke sy dong 081399119933 tks

----------


## dina prima

> Om.....no 106 sudah di pilih sama om di putaran pertama.....
> sedangkan ini kan buat yang pengganti shiro......
> jadi pilih satu lagi om buat pengganti shiro.....



Thks Om,

pengganti shironya, "Kohaku 35"

----------


## dina prima

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
    Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
    1. Luki, 46
    2. Ajik, 50
    3. Rasito, 13
    4. Sunardi, 43
    5. Dani Wahyu, ?
    6. James,pass tidak ikut
    7. Deckyong, [pass
    8. Iyos,pass tidak ikut
    9. Bony, pass, tidak ikut
    10. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
    11. Eno TB, 51
    12. Koi Koi, 29
    13. Benny Taslim, 05
    14. Benny Taslim, 49
    15. Attar,36
    16. Rasito,20
    17. Rasito, 34
    18. Tono , pass tidak ikut
    19. Tono , pass tidak ikut
    20. Benny Taslim , 53
    21. Benny Taslim , 54
    22. Rasito , 38

    Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
    Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
    1. Benny Taslim, 106
    2. Rasito, 87
    3. Rasito,98
    4. Dani P, 83
    5. Dani P, 104
    6. Helmy, 67
    7. Sunardi, 96
    8. Anggit, 105
    9. James, pass tdk ikut
    10. Ayi Wiratman, 66
    11. Ayi Wiratman, 85
    12. Danu Chivas, 107
    13. Tomi Lebang, 97
    14. Iyos, 90
    15. Mrbunta, pass, tidak ikut
    16. Bony,pass, tidak ikut
    17. Erick Tohir, ?
    18. Iggy, 85
    19. Benny Taslim , *35*
    20.sunardi 99
    21.robby iwan 86

    SHOWA
    " Dapat Memilih setelah Kloter Kohaku dan Sanke Selesai " :
    1. Luk, , pass tidak ikut
    2. Ajik , pass tidak ikut
    7. Ayi Wiratman,pass
    8. Rahmat,pass

    OMOSAKO SHIRO
    " Dapat memilih setelah Kloter Showa Selesai " :

    3. Andi, pass tidak ikut
    4. Andi,pass tidak ikut
    5. Andi,pass tidak ikut

    " Copy Paste list ini saja...agar tetap sesuai urutan nya

----------


## luki

*Putaran Pertama Sudah Selesai....dan lebih cepat dari schedule.......* 
*untuk Putaran Ke Dua......bagi yang ingin mengikuti kegiatan ini , bisa mulai memilih pada :
 - Tanggal 7 Juni 2010 jam 12.00 Waktu Server KOI's*



HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
* Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :*
1. Luki,* 46*
2. Ajik, *50*
3. Rasito,* 13*
4. Sunardi,* 43*
5. Dani Wahyu, * ?*
6. Eno TB,* 51*
7. Koi Koi,,* 29*
8. Benny Taslim, *05*
9. Benny Taslim,* 49*
10. Attar,*36*
11. Rasito,*20*
12. Rasito, *34*
13. Benny Taslim ,* 53*
14. Benny Taslim ,* 54*
15. Rasito , *38*
16. Benny Taslim ,* 35*
* Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :*
17.
18.

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, *106*
2. Rasito, *87*
3. Rasito,*98*
4. Dani P, *83*
5. Dani P, *104*
6. Helmy, *67*
7. Sunardi,* 96*
8. Anggit, *105*
9. Ayi Wiratman,* 66*
10. Ayi Wiratman, *85*
11. Danu Chivas, *107* 
12. Tomi Lebang, *97*
13. Iyos, *90*
14. Erick Tohir, * ?* 
15. Iggy, *85*
18.sunardi *99*
19.robby iwan, *86*
* Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :*
20. 
21.

----------


## arungtasik

Om Sugi, pilihan Pak Ayi dan Iggi untuk sanke kayaknya sama-sama nomer 85.

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Sugi, pilihan Pak Ayi dan Iggi untuk sanke kayaknya sama-sama nomer 85.


tks om arung

ralat.........

Putaran Pertama Sudah Selesai....dan lebih cepat dari schedule.......
untuk Putaran Ke Dua......bagi yang ingin mengikuti kegiatan ini , bisa mulai memilih pada :
- Tanggal 7 Juni 2010 jam 12.00 Waktu Server KOI's



HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, ?
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, 05
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
16.
17.

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Benny Taslim , 35
17.sunardi 99
18.robby iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
19.
20.

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :

----------


## Soegianto

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, 05
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17.
18.

Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :
1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16.sunardi 99
17.robby iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18.
19.

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## wahyu

Om Soegi......kapan bisa liat perkembangan ikan disana???

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Soegi......kapan bisa liat perkembangan ikan disana???


jkalau mau visit kapan saja bisa om lol
sy lg usul ke tani untuk agustus di update mudah2an bs pak nanti dikbrkan lg

----------


## este

Kalo sampe bisa di update kayanya bisa jadi banyak yang ikut nih  ^^

----------


## Soegianto

> Kalo sampe bisa di update kayanya bisa jadi banyak yang ikut nih  ^^


amin............diusahakan updatenya

----------


## wahyu

sipp......om fei.....pengen ikutan yg sanke juga nih.....

----------


## Soegianto

> sipp......om fei.....pengen ikutan yg sanke juga nih.....


ayo bergabung om wahyu lol

----------


## Soegianto

ada request menungu koinya diupdate
sy sdh minta jadwal updatenya mudah2an minggu depan ada kbr
tks

----------


## luki

> ada request menungu koinya diupdate
> sy sdh minta jadwal updatenya mudah2an minggu depan ada kbr
> tks


wah mantab nih......
banyak kejutan nih kayak nya di sanke....

----------


## Zone

> wah mantab nih......
> banyak kejutan nih kayak nya di sanke....


terawangannya yg mana om luki yg kejutan ? hehe

----------


## luki

> terawangannya yg mana om luki yg kejutan ? hehe


susah bener nih Om Wilson ujian nya...... :Confused2:  :Confused2: 
kalau melihat dari GO sebelum nya  ( Best of The Best ) dengan  Bloodline yang sama " Umenishiki ".....
perkembangan sumi nya banyak kejutan Om.....
kalo di suruh tebak mungkin 64,66,67,85, 107.......mungkin loh..... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah mantab nih......
> banyak kejutan nih kayak nya di sanke....


Betul, saya menunggu kejutan - kejutan ala "Best of the Best" nih....
Kenapa kemaren saya pilih kohaku ya....?!

----------


## Soegianto

> Betul, saya menunggu kejutan - kejutan ala "Best of the Best" nih....
> Kenapa kemaren saya pilih kohaku ya....?!


tenang aja om ajik gak salah koq hehehe kohakunya juga penuh kejutan...........

KOI's: Membangun Komunitas dengan Hati. Mengapa harus ke lain Hati? ....>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kerenz

----------


## Zone

> susah bener nih Om Wilson ujian nya......
> kalau melihat dari GO sebelum nya  ( Best of The Best ) dengan  Bloodline yang sama " Umenishiki ".....
> perkembangan sumi nya banyak kejutan Om.....
> kalo di suruh tebak mungkin 64,66,67,85, 107.......mungkin loh.....


semoga bsa ada yg luar biasa jadinya om luki...  ::  ada beberapa sama kyk om luki nmrnya.. haha

----------


## Zone

> semoga bsa ada yg luar biasa jadinya om luki...  ada beberapa sama kyk om luki nmrnya.. haha


nmr 85 kyknya seram tuh... :d

----------


## luki

> Betul, saya menunggu kejutan - kejutan ala "Best of the Best" nih....
> Kenapa kemaren saya pilih kohaku ya....?!


tambah lagi jik....masih ada sanke bagus yg belum kepilih.....
tinggal ketik doang terus pencet reply beres..... :Boom:  :Boom:  :Peace:  :Peace: 
seru nya GO di kolam breeder nya langsung ya ini.....ga bisa liat langsung, banyak deg deg an nya.....mantab..... :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## luki

> nmr 85 kyknya seram tuh... :d


sikat Om Wilson......langsung Balik Nama aja...... :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
kebetulan no 85 yang punya orang nya baik hati...... :Cool2:  :Cool2:

----------


## Zone

> sikat Om Wilson......langsung Balik Nama aja......
> kebetulan no 85 yang punya orang nya baik hati......


ga usa deh.. biar orang baik hari bsa nikmatin ikannya meski dia pedagang.. hahahaha
tunggu updatean deh.. ada yg di incer sih.. cuma masi bingung.. haha

----------


## Soegianto

pegangan om wilson  kalau bingung
eh
kalau bingung pegangan .....gitu .................

----------


## admin feikoi

Admin akan di update minggu ini ,tnks

----------


## h3ln1k

belum diupdate ya?  ::

----------


## luki

*Update Ke 1 Agustus 2010*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK ) : Rata Rata Uk. Bulan Agustus 2010 27 - 37 Cm
Kloter " Putaran Pertama "*

1. Luki, 46

2. Ajik, 50

3. Rasito, 13

4. Sunardi, 43

5. Dani Wahyu, 18

6. Eno TB, 51

7. Koi Koi,, 29

8. Benny Taslim, 05

9. Benny Taslim, 49

10. Attar,36

11. Rasito,20

12. Rasito, 34

13. Benny Taslim , 53

14. Benny Taslim , 54

15. Rasito , 38

16. Benny Taslim , 35

----------


## luki

Update Ke 1 Agustus 2010

*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU : Rata Rata Uk. 26 - 33 Cm bulan Agustus 2010
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :*

1. Benny Taslim, 106

2. Rasito, 87

3. Rasito,98

4. Dani P, 83

5. Dani P, 104

6. Helmy, 67

7. Sunardi, 96

8. Anggit, 105

9. Ayi Wiratman, 66

10. Ayi Wiratman, 85

11. Danu Chivas, 107

12. Tomi Lebang, 97

13. Iyos, 90

14. Iggy, 80

15.sunardi 99

16.robby iwan, 86

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> 3. Rasito,98


BTW, what a beautifull bekko pak Rasito? hihihi

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## luki

kayak nya kalau liat foto update nya......banyak kejutan nya nih.....
ikan yang masih *Available* rata rata lebih menonjol...... ::  ::  :: 
mudah mudahan yg belum menonjol, akan menyusul di akhir kegiatan  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## Koi Lovers

Kohakunya om ajik bagus banget

----------


## fachm13

iya om,,yg available bgs2..sygnya untuk ukuran sy blm terjangkau...T.T
hrs krj keras dl ne..
mg bs segera ikut GO2 macam ini..hehe
amin.....
hehe
(numpang do'a ne critanya...hehe)

----------


## iyos

> kayak nya kalau liat foto update nya......banyak kejutan nya nih.....
> ikan yang masih *Available* rata rata lebih menonjol......
> mudah mudahan yg belum menonjol, akan menyusul di akhir kegiatan


betul om look...sy jg ada yg dijagokan di avail...tp jg sempet naksir sama kohakunya om look..

----------


## luki

> betul om look...sy jg ada yg dijagokan di avail...tp jg sempet naksir sama kohakunya om look..


sharing dong Om Iyos....kalo menurut Om .....kohaku saya kelebihan nya apa .....
waktu saya milih itu...saya cuma concern sama kiwa yang sharp dan shiroji yg bagus menurut mata saya....
cuma banyak bolong nya ( pattern nya kurang text book )......

----------


## Zone

Sanke 76 - Zone
Kohaku 56 - Zone

----------


## iyos

> sharing dong Om Iyos....kalo menurut Om .....kohaku saya kelebihan nya apa .....
> waktu saya milih itu...saya cuma concern sama kiwa yang sharp dan shiroji yg bagus menurut mata saya....
> cuma banyak bolong nya ( pattern nya kurang text book )......


sama seperti om look bilang kulitnya bagus,memang diukuran kecil seakan bnyk bolongnya tp setelah tumbuh nanti keliatan rapat n bolongannya malah seperti membentuk pola.patern yg gk text book(miring2) ini tetap keliatan seimbang n elegence jg tdk membosankan,,,

----------


## budidjo

Sanke no 76 mantap. harganya berapa ya, msh Rp 8.5 jt termasuk ongkir?

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, 13
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, 05
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56
18.
*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito,98
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Sunardi 99
17. Robby Iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18. Wilson , 76
19.

----------


## luki

> harganya berapa ya, msh Rp 8.5 jt termasuk ongkir?


Betul Om......8,5 jt sudah termasuk ongkir

----------


## Soegianto

maaf2sybeberapa hari ini ada urusan keluarga jadi baru buka forum ternyata sdh di update 
tks om luki

----------


## h3ln1k

lumayan stabil sankeku  ::  smoga sumiyem bisa jadi tsubo sumi hehe

----------


## bobo

> BTW, what a beautifull bekko pak Rasito? hihihi


kok bisa jadi bekko ya ? betul2 surprise banget.

----------


## h3ln1k

> kok bisa jadi bekko ya ? betul2 surprise banget.


itulah koi om semuanya bisa aja terjadi  ::

----------


## luki

> lumayan stabil sankeku  smoga sumiyem bisa jadi tsubo sumi hehe


kok pake semoga.....emang sudah bosen......
sini tak balik nama.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kok pake semoga.....emang sudah bosen......
> sini tak balik nama.......


huss husss  ::  sayang oktober selesainya kalo september kan bisa tak ikutin show semarang  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> huss husss  sayang oktober selesainya kalo september kan bisa tak ikutin show semarang


Lho, bukan sampeyan ketuanya? Apa gak bisa diatur? ... wong Fujio Oomo aja takluk koq.....

----------


## Soegianto

MENURUT info di jepang 3 minggu yang lalu suhu tiba naik keatas cepat sekali ada beberapa ikan yg shok dan mengakibatkan warnanya hilang
buat peserta yang warnanya hilang nanti akan diganti dengan ikan yg ada
bvat ikan yg blm sold tp luntur akan ditarik keluar dr tank
tks

----------


## Soegianto

info 
nomor 08, 13, 19, 25, 45, 48, ditarik ke tank tidak diikut sertakan dikarenakan masalah di merahnya pudar.

Untuk nomor 13 pak rasito dan nomor 5 pak benny taslim karna luntur dipersilahkan untuk memilih kembali sesuai jenis.
Atas pengertiannya saya ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## Soegianto

Pak rasito nomor 13 ganti ke nomor 11
Pak rasito nomor 98 ganti ke nomor 110

Booked baru atas nama pak rasito nomor 103
thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak rasito nomor 98 ganti ke nomor 110


Padahal bekkonya Show Quality lo pak....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Padahal bekkonya Show Quality lo pak....


bekonya buat saya pa ajik. hahhaa

----------


## iyos

> Pak rasito nomor 13 ganti ke nomor 11
> Pak rasito nomor 98 ganti ke nomor 110
> 
> Booked baru atas nama pak rasito nomor 103
> thanks


110 bagus,sempet jd pilihan wkt itu,kmaren mikir2 mao dipinang...eh keduluan.mantap garansinya,,,

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, (13) ----> 11
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, 05
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56
18.
*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ----> 110
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Sunardi 99
17. Robby Iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18. Wilson , 76
19. Rasito, 103

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## iyos

no 91 slh photo om look..photo ke 2 jd sankeku...

----------


## luki

> no 91 slh photo om look..photo ke 2 jd sankeku...


thank u Om Iyos.....sdh di edit di atas

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kohakunya om ajik bagus banget


Ayo, dimana bagusnya.... sharing dong... waktu pilih kohaku ini saya tidak siap karena awalnya ada niat mundur mau tukar ke 2nd Asia GO, tapi saya kena "rayuan gombal" om Soegi :Biggrin1: . Dalam waktu lima menit saya harus pilih, ya sudah cari yang "bling - bling" aja  :Biggrin1:

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lho, bukan sampeyan ketuanya? Apa gak bisa diatur? ... wong Fujio Oomo aja takluk koq.....


huss ngawurr neh

----------


## wahyu

he...he.....blm ada foto terbaru lagi???

----------


## luki

> he...he.....blm ada foto terbaru lagi???


belum ada Om Dani....
akhir bulan ini penjurian nya Om.....

----------


## wahyu

gitu ya om.....seumpama mau nambah ikannya bisa gak..???
temen ada yg nitip nih....

----------


## luki

> gitu ya om.....seumpama mau nambah ikannya bisa gak..???
> temen ada yg nitip nih....


bisa dong Om Dani.....
langsung aja borong yg masih available.....he he he

----------


## Soegianto

sy ada di taniguchi dan ada wacana dari tani guchi sbb ;
koi go di concerete pond minta di shipment ke indonesia di pertengahan oktober dan msh ada waktu 1 bulan utk di push makan di indo di kolam barunya fei dan tani mau ngejurinya di indo
minta pendapatnya....tks

----------


## luki

> sy ada di taniguchi dan ada wacana dari tani guchi sbb ;
> koi go di concerete pond minta di shipment ke indonesia di pertengahan oktober dan msh ada waktu 1 bulan utk di push makan di indo di kolam barunya fei dan tani mau ngejurinya di indo
> minta pendapatnya....tks


*setuju......*
apalagi kalo lebih dari 1 bulan...... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Soegianto

om luki cepat banget nyambernya........
bgmn yg lain ?

----------


## Zone

setuju nih om... di indonesia aja... jadi semua yang berpartisipasi bisa hadir dalam penjurian dan bisa jadi bahan pembelajaran bersama... mengingat banyak partisipan yang blm bisa ikut berrangkat ke jepang...  ::

----------


## arungtasik

setuju oom

----------


## Soegianto

tks msk an nya ada juga yg via sms stuju kalau penjurian nya di indo

----------


## iyos

ngiiiikuuut....maanuuuut....

----------


## Soegianto

> ngiiiikuuut....maanuuuut....


trim om....

----------


## Koi-Koi

> setuju oom


Setuju Penjurian di Indo biar seru

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Ayo, dimana bagusnya.... sharing dong... waktu pilih kohaku ini saya tidak siap karena awalnya ada niat mundur mau tukar ke 2nd Asia GO, tapi saya kena "rayuan gombal" om Soegi. Dalam waktu lima menit saya harus pilih, ya sudah cari yang "bling - bling" aja


saya suka body dan colour merahnya yg merah banget...
dan dari awal hi nya memang udah merah...artinya walaupun ikan tumbuh warnanya ngga terpengaruh (nurut saya loh)
batas antara warna merah dan putih juga tegas/jelas
maaf saya blm ngerti istilah" dalam dunia per'koi'an,jd saya menggunakan istilah sdr hehehe

tp barangkali juga pengamatan saya salah...mohon koreksinya

----------


## Soegianto

> saya suka body dan colour merahnya yg merah banget...
> dan dari awal hi nya memang udah merah...artinya walaupun ikan tumbuh warnanya ngga terpengaruh (nurut saya loh)
> batas antara warna merah dan putih juga tegas/jelas
> maaf saya blm ngerti istilah" dalam dunia per'koi'an,jd saya menggunakan istilah sdr hehehe
> 
> tp barangkali juga pengamatan saya salah...mohon koreksinya


no koreksi...................hahahaha...........

----------


## Zone

nambah ikan lagi deh.... nmr 44 an. wilson  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> no koreksi...................hahahaha...........


ketawanya mencurigakan.....wkwkwkwkwkwk

skr lg menahan diri ngga ikut milih sanke no....cakep ikannya.....

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, (13) ----> 11
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, 05
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56
18. Wilson , 44
19.
*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ----> 110
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Sunardi 99
17. Robby Iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18. Wilson , 76
19. Rasito, 103
20.

----------


## Zone

> ketawanya mencurigakan.....wkwkwkwkwkwk
> 
> skr lg menahan diri ngga ikut milih sanke no....cakep ikannya.....


mending jangan ditahan om ron.... tar pusing loh kepikiran terus.. saya kohaku no.44 jg akhirnya ambil juga... dah laam naksir nya..  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> mending jangan ditahan om ron.... tar pusing loh kepikiran terus.. saya kohaku no.44 jg akhirnya ambil juga... dah laam naksir nya..


wah................

----------


## dina prima

> info 
> nomor 08, 13, 19, 25, 45, 48, ditarik ke tank tidak diikut sertakan dikarenakan masalah di merahnya pudar.
> 
> Untuk nomor 13 pak rasito dan nomor 5 pak benny taslim karna luntur dipersilahkan untuk memilih kembali sesuai jenis.
> Atas pengertiannya saya ucapkan terima kasih.


Untuk pengganti: HK 40

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, (13) ------> *11*
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, (05)------->* 40*
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56
18. Wilson , 44
19.
*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ------> *110*
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Sunardi 99
17. Robby Iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18. Wilson , 76
19. Rasito, 103
20.

----------


## h3ln1k

fotonya kapan neh?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> sy ada di taniguchi dan ada wacana dari tani guchi sbb ;
> koi go di concerete pond minta di shipment ke indonesia di pertengahan oktober dan msh ada waktu 1 bulan utk di push makan di indo di kolam barunya fei dan tani mau ngejurinya di indo
> minta pendapatnya....tks


Kapan penjuriannya? Pola penjurian ini sedikit berisiko karena akan terhambat pertumbuhannya untuk beberapa saat akibat proses shiping dan adaptasi di tempat yang baru. Ketika selesai beradptasi sudah harus proses untuk penilaian. Semoga bisa diantisipasi

----------


## Soegianto

> Kapan penjuriannya? Pola penjurian ini sedikit berisiko karena akan terhambat pertumbuhannya untuk beberapa saat akibat proses shiping dan adaptasi di tempat yang baru. Ketika selesai beradptasi sudah harus proses untuk penilaian. Semoga bisa diantisipasi


trim masukan nya pak ajik .....
memang akan ada sedikit hambatan krn proses shipment ikan pasti akan stress dan perlu adaptasi setelah tiba indo......
solusinya nanti ikan yg sdh sold akan dijadikan 1 kolam utk mengurangi populasi dlm kolam dan diharapkan ikan dengan ruang yg bsr akan segera pulih kondisinya.

----------


## iyos

> Kapan penjuriannya? Pola penjurian ini sedikit berisiko karena akan terhambat pertumbuhannya untuk beberapa saat akibat proses shiping dan adaptasi di tempat yang baru. Ketika selesai beradptasi sudah harus proses untuk penilaian. Semoga bisa diantisipasi


patut dipertimbangkan bgt saran ini...

----------


## Koi Lovers

> mending jangan ditahan om ron.... tar pusing loh kepikiran terus.. saya kohaku no.44 jg akhirnya ambil juga... dah laam naksir nya..


hahahahahahaha bisa aja om wilson....
btw salam kenal ya om,walaupun blm pernah ketemu gaung namanya dah kedengaran sampe kalimantan  ::

----------


## Zone

> hahahahahahaha bisa aja om wilson....
> btw salam kenal ya om,walaupun blm pernah ketemu gaung namanya dah kedengaran sampe kalimantan


waduh masa sampe jauh gt.. kita perna ketemu koq om.. hehe

----------


## Koi Lovers

> waduh masa sampe jauh gt.. kita perna ketemu koq om.. hehe


oya???
kapan ketemunya om?
apa saya yang lupa ya...hmm....maaf bin sorry om,pikun :d 

waktu all n young dibogor yah?

----------


## Soegianto

Maklum om zone mr koi lover tuch sdh ada umur skrg sdh 62 thn jd agak pikun

Taniguchi sy kbrkan mengenai mskan dr pak ajik dia sedang Mempertimbangkan nya minggu ini mau ksh jwban

----------


## Koi Lovers

hehehehe pak sugi bisa aja
maklum pemikir jadi mudah lupa

kabur ah pak dah OOT hihihihihi
sukses ya acaranya,keputusan apapun yg diambil pasti yg terbaik
pak sugi gitu loh  ::

----------


## Zone

> oya???
> kapan ketemunya om?
> apa saya yang lupa ya...hmm....maaf bin sorry om,pikun :d 
> 
> waktu all n young dibogor yah?


iya om yg di bogor.. nanti ke jakarta lagi ketemuan om.. hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

final nya ikan akan di judge di jepang
tp nanti ikan datang boleh di keep di fei pond sampai desember
tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> final nya ikan akan di judge di jepang
> tp nanti ikan datang boleh di keep di fei pond sampai desember
> tks


Bisa gak dibuat Online lewat Sistem Informasi KOI's.... keren khan. hehehehe

----------


## Soegianto

Semeantara blm bs pak

----------


## luki

di tunggu lusa.......Live Report nya.....

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46

2. Ajik, 50

3. Rasito, (13) ------> *11*

4. Sunardi, 43

5. Dani Wahyu, 18

6. Eno TB, 51

7. Koi Koi,, 29

8. Benny Taslim, (05)------->* 40*

9. Benny Taslim, 49

10. Attar,36

11. Rasito,20

12. Rasito, 34

13. Benny Taslim , 53

14. Benny Taslim , 54

15. Rasito , 38

16. Benny Taslim , 35


Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56

18. Wilson , 44

19.

----------


## luki

*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106

2. Rasito, 87

3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ------> *110*

4. Dani P, 83

5. Dani P, 104

6. Helmy, 67

7. Sunardi, 96

8. Anggit, 105

9. Ayi Wiratman, 66

10. Ayi Wiratman, 85

11. Danu Chivas, 107

12. Tomi Lebang, 97

13. Iyos, 90

14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80

16. Sunardi 99

17. Robby Iwan, 86



Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :

18. Wilson , 76

19. Rasito, 103

20.

----------


## dina prima

Hebat.........

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available*

*UMENISHIKI SANKE :*

----------


## luki

ayo temen temen.....kita prediksi....
yang mana jadi juara nya......

----------


## Glenardo

Setelah minggu lalu jadi magang jadi juri level tarkam, saya mao keluarkan nomor cantik favourit saya untuk sanke 

Dani P, 83


 Ayi Wiratman, 66


Tomi Lebang, 97


Urutan favourit saya seperti ini. Namun jika di liat size, kayaknya milik Om Tomi Leang lebih besar dibanding yang lain deh..Kira kira aja nih...Bnr ga para Suhu?He4x.

----------


## luki

Pak Soegi........
yang ini belum ya penjurian nya.....?

----------


## Soegianto

belom pak tp hari minggu akan di judge
tolong sabar yah tks

----------


## Zone

37, 58, 89 an wilson

----------


## abiserpong

> belom pak tp hari minggu akan di judge
> tolong sabar yah tks





> 37, 58, 89 an wilson


Berhubung Penjurian akan dilaksanakan hari* Minggu ..... jam ???*  belum ada informasi yang pasti ....... dan om wilson milihnya hari ini jam 12.02 PM ....... sesuai aturan yang ada di hal 1.......  apakah masih bisa ikut penjurian / tidak ????  


_Putaran Kedua: 
Koi – koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua. Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung dan menggunakan metode “First Come First Serve” dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai sejak tanggal 14 Juni 2010, pukul 12.00 waktu server hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih

_

----------


## Zone

> Berhubung Penjurian akan dilaksanakan hari* Minggu ..... jam ???*  belum ada informasi yang pasti ....... dan om wilson milihnya hari ini jam 12.02 PM ....... sesuai aturan yang ada di hal 1.......  apakah masih bisa ikut penjurian / tidak ????  
> 
> 
> _Putaran Kedua: 
> Koi – koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua. Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung dan menggunakan metode “First Come First Serve” dengan ketentuan berikut:
> 1. Putaran kedua dimulai sejak tanggal 14 Juni 2010, pukul 12.00 waktu server hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
> 
> _


saya gak keberatan dengan keputusan yang diambil.... karena memang acara ini kan ada aturannya... 
saya ikut saja dengan peraturan yang ada..
kalau memang diperbolehkan ikut penjurian syukur.. kalau gak boleh juga gapapa om abi.. gak masalah...

pada GO Mud Pond juga ikan yang tidak dipick diikutkan penjurian juga.. kalau misal ikan ini tidaksaya pick sekarang otomatis akan diikutkan penjurian jg donk.  :: 

thanks

wilson

----------


## luki

> Berhubung Penjurian akan dilaksanakan hari* Minggu ..... jam ???*  belum ada informasi yang pasti ....... dan om wilson milihnya hari ini jam 12.02 PM ....... sesuai aturan yang ada di hal 1.......  apakah masih bisa ikut penjurian / tidak ????  
> 
> 
> _Putaran Kedua: 
> Koi – koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua. Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung dan menggunakan metode “First Come First Serve” dengan ketentuan berikut:
> 1. Putaran kedua dimulai sejak tanggal 14 Juni 2010, pukul 12.00 waktu server hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
> 
> _





> saya gak keberatan dengan keputusan yang diambil.... karena memang acara ini kan ada aturannya... 
> saya ikut saja dengan peraturan yang ada..
> kalau memang diperbolehkan ikut penjurian syukur.. kalau gak boleh juga gapapa om abi.. gak masalah...
> *
> pada GO Mud Pond juga ikan yang tidak dipick diikutkan penjurian juga.. kalau misal ikan ini tidaksaya pick sekarang otomatis akan diikutkan penjurian jg donk.* 
> 
> thanks
> 
> wilson


mungkin saya luruskan sedikit....supaya tidak ada salah paham lebih lanjut.........
untuk point Om Wilson " *
pada GO Mud Pond juga ikan yang tidak dipick diikutkan penjurian juga.. kalau misal ikan ini tidaksaya pick sekarang otomatis akan diikutkan penjurian jg donk.*  "

karena di Go yang ini ada hubungan nya dengan hadiah ( lihat hal 1 ) 1 ekor ikan utk masing masing GC dan RGC dan Voucher untuk pememang BT 1 dan 2.....
mungkin poin ini yang bisa kita sepakati dulu.......

kalau saya pribadi tidak masalah untuk tetap mengikut kan ikan yang Om Wilson pilih........karena baik untuk pembelajaran

mungkin saya coba untuk memberikan alternarif :


*A*
- ikan tetap di ikut kan penjurian

*B*
- ikan tetap di ikutkan penjurian , tetapi bilamana ikan menang, hadih tidakdapat di ambil
 dan hadiah akan di berikan ke pemenang selanjut nya ( juara 2 )

*C*
- ikan tidak di ikut kan penjurian

kepada para peserta....harap memberikan suara nya sebelum penjurian .....*.paling lambat tgl 31 okt 2010 jam 07.00 WSK......*
bilamana tidak ada suara.....*maka akan di ambil Alternatif A*

----------


## Zone

> mungkin saya luruskan sedikit....supaya tidak ada salah paham lebih lanjut.........
> untuk point Om Wilson " *
> pada GO Mud Pond juga ikan yang tidak dipick diikutkan penjurian juga.. kalau misal ikan ini tidaksaya pick sekarang otomatis akan diikutkan penjurian jg donk.*  "
> 
> karena di Go yang ini ada hubungan nya dengan hadiah ( lihat hal 1 ) 1 ekor ikan utk masing masing GC dan RGC dan Voucher untuk pememang BT 1 dan 2.....
> mungkin poin ini yang bisa kita sepakati dulu.......
> 
> kalau saya pribadi tidak masalah untuk tetap mengikut kan ikan yang Om Wilson pilih........karena baik untuk pembelajaran
> 
> ...


oo iya soal hadiah yah tidak kepikiran... 

saya ikut aja om keputusan dari koi's sebagai penyelenggara.. keputusan apapun diterima koq...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46
2. Ajik, 50
3. Rasito, (13) ------> *11*
4. Sunardi, 43
5. Dani Wahyu, 18
6. Eno TB, 51
7. Koi Koi,, 29
8. Benny Taslim, (05)------->* 40*
9. Benny Taslim, 49
10. Attar,36
11. Rasito,20
12. Rasito, 34
13. Benny Taslim , 53
14. Benny Taslim , 54
15. Rasito , 38
16. Benny Taslim , 35
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56
18. Wilson , 44
_19. Wilson , 37_


*Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106
2. Rasito, 87
3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ------> *110*
4. Dani P, 83
5. Dani P, 104
6. Helmy, 67
7. Sunardi, 96
8. Anggit, 105
9. Ayi Wiratman, 66
10. Ayi Wiratman, 85
11. Danu Chivas, 107
12. Tomi Lebang, 97
13. Iyos, 90
14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80
16. Sunardi 99
17. Robby Iwan, 86
Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
18. Wilson , 76
19. Rasito, 103
_20. Wilson , 58_
_21. Wilson , 89_

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sebaiknya tidak ikut dijurikan dengan alasan apapun juga, karena ada potensi inside trading...
Menang atau kalah koi ini akan menjadi perbincangan tidak menarik diluar arena...
Menurut saya akan lebih banyak kerugian daripada benefitnya...  PEACE!!

----------


## luki

* 46*



valentino Rossi " 46 ".......bagaimana nasib mu besok.....
abis mandi pagi.....pake bedak yang banyak yaa......biar putih........ :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Koi Lovers

> * 46*
> 
> 
> 
> valentino Rossi " 46 ".......bagaimana nasib mu besok.....
> abis mandi pagi.....pake bedak yang banyak yaa......biar putih........


huahahahaha...
masa valentino rossi pake bedak 
kalo megan fox baru OK...peace om :d

----------


## Glenardo

> Sebaiknya tidak ikut dijurikan dengan alasan apapun juga, karena ada potensi inside trading...
> Menang atau kalah koi ini akan menjadi perbincangan tidak menarik diluar arena...
> Menurut saya akan lebih banyak kerugian daripada benefitnya...  PEACE!!


Kalo mengeluarkan opini, saya setuju statement Om Ajik ....

Lbih baik tidak dijurikan....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Sebaiknya tidak ikut dijurikan dengan alasan apapun juga, karena ada potensi inside trading...
> Menang atau kalah koi ini akan menjadi perbincangan tidak menarik diluar arena...
> Menurut saya akan lebih banyak kerugian daripada benefitnya...  PEACE!!


setuju ama om ajik....

----------


## chivas

> Sebaiknya tidak ikut dijurikan dengan alasan apapun juga, karena ada potensi inside trading...
> Menang atau kalah koi ini akan menjadi perbincangan tidak menarik diluar arena...
> Menurut saya akan lebih banyak kerugian daripada benefitnya...  PEACE!!


Setuju dgn pendapat om Ajik......

----------


## Soegianto

ya last minutes booked gak di juri

----------


## Soegianto

> ya last minutes booked gak di juri


untuk semua positif thingking ciaileh pakai inggris maksudnya biar kita tetap peace dan semua menghormati panitia penyelenggara maka sy berinisiatif untuk ikan yg pak wilson booked 3 ekor utk tdk msk dalam penjurian.
mohon maklum nya dan terimakasih

----------


## luki

syiap Pak Soegi......

jadi yang ikut penjurian :

Kohaku 18 ekor
Sanke 19 ekor

----------


## arungtasik

*Kohaku siapakah di atas sana?*

----------


## arungtasik

Beberapa foto kemarin...

----------


## Zone

mantap ikannya om ajik...!!  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *Kohaku siapakah di atas sana?*


 
*YANG MANA YA?*

----------


## h3ln1k

> *YANG MANA YA?*


halah pamerrr  ::    walah sankeku kok blum putih2 ya  ::

----------


## luki

> walah sankeku kok blum putih2 ya


ya wis sini tak balik nama.......

----------


## h3ln1k

> ya wis sini tak balik nama.......


wkwkwk nunggu selasa abis penjurian  ::

----------


## luki

> wkwkwk nunggu selasa abis penjurian


kalo selasa disc 50 % ya

----------


## h3ln1k

> kalo selasa disc 50 % ya


halah  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *YANG MANA YA?*





> halah pamerrr    walah sankeku kok blum putih2 ya


Kepada "S'tars Koi Centre, "S"amurai Koi Centre, "S"umo koi, "S"aung Koi negotiation are welcomed...
Juga untuk koi centre lain yang butuh ikon huruf "S", seperti Sodo Koi, Seikoi, Savkoi, Senkoi, Savrilla Koi, dan lain - lain.... terutama S3ln1k Koi...

----------


## koituren

> Kepada "S'tars Koi Centre, "S"amurai Koi Centre, "S"umo koi, "S"aung Koi negotiation are welcomed...
> Juga untuk koi centre lain yang butuh ikon huruf "S", seperti Sodo Koi, Seikoi, Savkoi, Senkoi, Savrilla Koi, dan lain - lain.... terutama S3ln1k Koi...


hahaha
Soi's soi owners of indonesia society
Hahaha
Maksa bgt

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kepada "S'tars Koi Centre, "S"amurai Koi Centre, "S"umo koi, "S"aung Koi negotiation are welcomed...
> Juga untuk koi centre lain yang butuh ikon huruf "S", seperti Sodo Koi, Seikoi, Savkoi, Senkoi, Savrilla Koi, dan lain - lain.... terutama S3ln1k Koi...


Ajik Saffles wkwkwk

----------


## edwin

> Kepada "S'tars Koi Centre, "S"amurai Koi Centre, "S"umo koi, "S"aung Koi negotiation are welcomed...
> Juga untuk koi centre lain yang butuh ikon huruf "S", seperti Sodo Koi, Seikoi, Savkoi, Senkoi, Savrilla Koi, dan lain - lain.... terutama S3ln1k Koi...


Kayaknya yg cocok sih om soegi, buat nemenin yang F, jadi soegi feikoi.
Ayo dilamar...hehehe

----------


## Glenardo

> Kayaknya yg cocok sih om soegi, buat nemenin yang F, jadi soegi feikoi.
> Ayo dilamar...hehehe


Aku boleh pasang iklan dulu nda?Dicari koi bermotif G...Hi4x..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Aku boleh pasang iklan dulu nda?Dicari koi bermotif G...Hi4x..


Ambil ikan itu om Glen, tinggal di kosmetik dari bahu sampai kapala... jadi huruf "G"

----------


## Soegianto

> Ambil ikan itu om Glen, tinggal di kosmetik dari bahu sampai kapala... jadi huruf "G"


wah disuruh ambil tuh glen...hmm

----------


## Glenardo

> wah disuruh ambil tuh glen...hmm


Ambil, srok sndiri, bungkus sndiri dari Wijaya..He4x..Ada yang ga sabar nih, nungu penjurian...

----------


## edwin

> Aku boleh pasang iklan dulu nda?Dicari koi bermotif G...Hi4x..


G + maruten..... ayo om glen dilamar...hehehehehe.....

----------


## luki

* Yang akan mengikuti Penjurian hari ini* 


*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Luki, 46

2. Ajik, 50

3. Rasito, (13) ------> *11*

4. Sunardi, 43

5. Dani Wahyu, 18

6. Eno TB, 51

7. Koi Koi,, 29

8. Benny Taslim, (05)------->* 40*

9. Benny Taslim, 49

10. Attar,36

11. Rasito,20

12. Rasito, 34

13. Benny Taslim , 53

14. Benny Taslim , 54

15. Rasito , 38

16. Benny Taslim , 35


Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :
17. Wilson , 56

18. Wilson , 44

----------


## luki

* Yang akan mengikuti Penjurian hari ini*  

*
Umenishiki TAISHO SANSHOKU*
Kloter " Putaran Pertama " :

1. Benny Taslim, 106

2. Rasito, 87

3. Rasito, ( 98 ) ------> *110*

4. Dani P, 83

5. Dani P, 104

6. Helmy, 67

7. Sunardi, 96

8. Anggit, 105

9. Ayi Wiratman, 66

10. Ayi Wiratman, 85

11. Danu Chivas, 107

12. Tomi Lebang, 97

13. Iyos, 90

14. Erick Tohir, ?
15. Iggy, 80

16. Sunardi 99

17. Robby Iwan, 86



Kloter " Putaran ke Dua " :

18. Wilson , 76

19. Rasito, 103

----------


## h3ln1k

selamat ya pak rasito ikannya GC (110)

----------


## luki

GRAND CHAMPION  : 110
RESERVE GRAND KOHAKU  : 49


BEST TATEGOI KOHAKU  : 38 
BEST TATEGOI SANKE  : 76  & 97

BEST MALE CHAMPION : 97
JUMBO KOHAKU : 50
JUMBO SANKE : 104

TANIGUCHI PRIZE KOHAKU : 30 , 33 , 40
TANIGUCHI PRIZE SANKE  :  79 , 85 , 102

Yang akan di bawa dan di ikut kan lomba  " BREEDER CUP 2010 " Hiroshima :  110 , 70 , 58 , 112 , 30 , 38 , 39 


Selamat kepada para pemenang......

----------


## setia_budi

Minta ijin nongolin fotonya yach om Luki

GRAND CHAMPION  : 110

RESERVE GRAND KOHAKU  : 49


BEST TATEGOI KOHAKU  : 38 

BEST TATEGOI SANKE  : 76  & 97

BEST MALE CHAMPION : 97

JUMBO KOHAKU : 50

JUMBO SANKE : 104


TANIGUCHI PRIZE KOHAKU : 30 , 33 , 40




TANIGUCHI PRIZE SANKE  :  79 , 85 , 102



Yang akan di bawa dan di ikut kan lomba  " BREEDER CUP 2010 " Hiroshima :  110 , 70 , 58 , 112 , 30 , 38 , 39 

Selamat kepada para pemenang......[/QUOTE]

----------


## luki

thank u Om Setia_budi......di bantuin

----------


## Ajik Raffles

aha, aha, aha....

JUMBO KOHAKU : 50

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Ajik,

jumbo kohakunya ukuran berapa ?

----------


## abiserpong

Dari 13 ekor yang mendapat penghargaan ........ 9 ekor sudah ada yang pilih &* 4 ekor belum ada pemiliknya......*

Susah atau pengetahuan kita yang belum bisa ya ..... memprediksi 6 bulan ke depan koi dari Tosai ....... terbukti kesempatan akan selalu ada untuk mendapatkan *koi yang bakal bagus walaupun dari sisa- sisa yang sudah dipilih .....*..   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,
> 
> jumbo kohakunya ukuran berapa ?


Belum dapat info nih pak Slamet, masih susah kontak ama yang disana nih... kayaknya masih pada "kuliah" ihik..ihik..ihik... pas ya dengan huruf "s", slamet kurniawan... uhuk... uhuk... uhuk.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pas pak dgn huruf "S" nya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Yg dibawa ke breeder cup Hiroshima, malah banyak ikan yg velum terpilih ya .......

----------


## arungtasik

*Teman-teman, penjurian atas koi-koi peserta GO Concrete Pond ini dilaksanakan oleh Taniguchi di kompleks Umeda Koi Farm. Kami dalam perjalanan kembali dari Niigata ke Hiroshima ketika mendapat info tentang para pemenang dari Taniguchi. Karena itulah, info mengenai ukuran ikan dll, mungkin baru bisa disampaikan besok setelah pengukuran oleh Sinya Umeda. Koi-koi ini memang ditampung di kolam greenhouse di Umeda Koi Farm sebagai persiapan untuk pengiriman ke Jakarta pertengahan bulan ini.

Senang sekali, Sanke ini mendapatkan dua nomer: Best Male Champion dan Best Tategoi Sanke. (Tapi tetap silau melihat Sanke milik Pak Rasito ..  ).*

----------


## Soegianto

selamat kepada para pemenang dan peserta dan yg ikut monitor

----------


## luki

Keenakan jalan jalan....sampai akhir nya temen temen salah informasi......

ternyata *" Breeder Cup 2010 " Hiroshima*.....di gelar hari ini.....

baru dapat kabar sekilas......sambil menunggu kabar detail nya..... GRAND CHAMPION nya ikan Sakai

*4 ekor ikan dari GO ini mendapat juara 1...........*

*CONGRATS..........*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Luki, jadi breeder cup Hiroshima bukan di bulan Desember ya.... wah hebat juga nih, ada 4 ikan dari GO ini yang juara 1.

----------


## Soegianto

maaf maaf salah info
ternyata dr 7 ekor yg entry ada 6 yg dpt............
info selanjutnya tg yah

dr mud memang tdk diikut sertakan krn kondisi baru di pick dr mud

----------


## arungtasik

Teman-teman, perjalanan dari Niigata ke Hiroshima benar-benar melelahkan, terutama untuk Umeda dan Mioshi yang menyetir bergantian. Sekadar informasi, jarak Niigata - Hiroshima adalah sekitar 1.000 kilometer (Jakarta-Surabaya kurang dari 700km). Dengan Nissan Elgrand milik Umeda, perjalanan ini ditempuh selama 8 jam!

Karena itulah, setiba di hotel, kami semua "tewas". Kami baru dijemput Umeda pukul 9 pagi untuk sarapan. Lokasi kontes sekitar 2,5 jam perjalanan dari hotel kami. Jadi, info tentang Nogyosai Koi di Hiroshima terpaksa kami dengar via telpon dengan Taniguchi. Ia tampil sebagai tim handling untuk ikan-ikan dari GO Concrete Pond. Selain itu, ia juga panitia kontes. Jurinya adalah para breeder dari kota lain di luar Hiroshima. Tani menjanjikan untuk meng-informasikan sesegera mungkin ikan pemenang. 

Salam dari Hiroshima.

----------


## arungtasik

Siang tadi, kami sempat berkunjung ke Umeda Koi Farm menengok persiapan pengiriman ikan ke Indonesia. Baru bisa melihat dari dekat koi-koi peserta GO Concrete Pond ini. Kualitasnya sebelas duabelas, bisa dibayangkan kalau dari tujuh yg dibawa ke Nogyosai (Breeders Cup Hiroshima) ada enam yang menang. Koi-koi ini benar-benar standar kontes Jepang. Padahal, sebagian yang tidak diangkut ke kontes, menurut Umeda, juga amat layak ikut kontes. Kohaku milik om Ajik misalnya. 

Sebagai pembanding, saya dibolehkan menyerok Sanke nomer 97 --milik sendiri-- untuk saya foto dari dekat. Dia tidak ikut kontes. Saya tidak mengukurnya, tapi perkiraan saya sekitar 45 cm. Bagaimana menurut teman-teman:

----------


## ronyandry

Mantap.............

----------


## h3ln1k

manteb om tomi tinggal nunggu sumi keluar ama sashi bisa jadi kiwa topp abiss

----------


## Glenardo

Asik, Male yang bagus...Ha4x...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Teman-teman, perjalanan dari Niigata ke Hiroshima benar-benar melelahkan, terutama untuk Umeda dan* Mioshi* yang menyetir bergantian. .........


Kalau masih sempat bertemu, tolong sampaikan salam saya untuk Mioshi. Saya berharap suatu saat dia bisa datang ke Indonesia...

----------


## arungtasik

Siip om. Dia selalu ingat om Ajik. Dia akan ke Indonesia bersama bosnya...hehe

----------


## Soegianto

miyosinya aja om arung hehehe

----------


## luki

karena kesibukan Denmas Taniguchi......baru bisa dapet hasil ikan GO yg di bawa ke " Breeder Cup 2010 " nya sekarang......

*1st Prize 30 BU*



*1st Prize 35 BU*


*2nd Prize 35 BU*



*3rd Prize 35 BU*



*1st Prize 40 BU*


*2nd Prize 40 BU*



sekali lagi.....selamat kepada para peserta dan pemenang........

----------


## Soegianto

Tks uploadnya om luki

----------


## Soegianto

Ada 2 ekor lg yg do rekomendasiutk show di zna japan koi show nanti dpt nomernya sy akan post dan keterngan nya blm dipilih .....msh lajang

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Ada 2 ekor lg yg do rekomendasiutk show di zna japan koi show nanti dpt nomernya sy akan post dan keterngan nya blm dipilih .....msh lajang


yang mana pak bocorin dong :d 
apalagi kalo harganya ikut harga awal GO wkwkwk

----------


## Koi Lovers

kalo ga salah ikan" GO ini diturunin di ZNA jpn ya?
denger" lagi ikannya dpt juara 1,2,3...
uploadnya dong...

thank's

----------


## Soegianto

> kalo ga salah ikan" GO ini diturunin di ZNA jpn ya?
> denger" lagi ikannya dpt juara 1,2,3...
> uploadnya dong...
> 
> thank's


ya ada dpt 1,2,3 foto menyusul
info ikan sdh sampai dan siap dikirim ke kolm penghobi tolong diinfokan alamat peserta via 0811151696 sms...tks

----------

